# Great Deal - I think??



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

So i will be moving house in August (way off yet)..... as where I live is communal parking about 200ft from the house.

I will be moving here - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-33975871.html (unfurnished thank god!!) with a car port drive way with garage at the end!! Yippeeeeeeeee

So was going to invest in this as they say the hosepipe could possibly last 2 years..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190-Litre...Pump-Kit-Karcher-/360170881360#ht_1778wt_1165

This seems a GREAT deal to me, am I right as little experience in water butts, or indeed the kits required to attach a hose or power washer to them

Thanks all

:thumb:


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd look around. That same seller seller the butt itself for £35. There are numerous pumps available for £50ish from the likes of B&Q, saving you a £50.

Lots of councils and water companies are discounting water butts. I know i can get the same size butt for £35 delivered by my water company, and my local council.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Pump

Butt

£50 total!


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

2 year hosepipe ban?? Who told you that? Its flamin flooding up north.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Anglian Water, they've just today changed it to after the Winter rains....

To be fair though rain water leaves less water spots etc than tap water anyway so it's the better option, thanks for the above guys :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Get you pump from Lidl on Monday mate as that also alows a hosepipe to be used aswell. Aldi today have 100L Waterbutt kits for £19.99 not the biggest but handy money. You could also buy a 205L Blue drum off Ebay and use that as your waterbutt, I just got one which has a detachable lid that can be secured by a locking steel band and 2 screwcaps. Also think about filters to clean the waterbutt water as it can be quite grotty at times and again I filter mine and store the cleaned water in the 205L drum plus a 150L waterbutt, 10x30L plastic cans and 4x25L cans so I can handle any drought really.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone got a line on some decent filter units?

Fish


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I keep looking at filters. I think i'm going to try...

These


----------

